# vivarium glass cleaner help.



## bikesfred54 (Aug 16, 2008)

can any one please tell me what i can use to clean the glass on the inside of my viv.i know there is alot of glass cleaners out there but which one is safe.i keep a pair of beardies and just got a corn snake.:bash:


----------



## Natalie09 (Jul 15, 2008)

You can just use the cleaner you use for the viv. I use Beaclean and I use it on the windows too it works really well.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

vinagar works well on glass.


----------



## Natalie09 (Jul 15, 2008)

evilchild said:


> vinagar works well on glass.


does it not leave s stink though? I know you can use vinegar for LOADS of stuff but the smell is awful!!:lol2:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yup, I use vinegar it gets rid of the white marks from the hard water.

Use the white stuff not malt or your best wine.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Yup, I use vinegar it gets rid of the white marks from the hard water.
> 
> Use the white stuff not malt or your best wine.


best wine i'm sure my bd will love that. lol


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Vinegar huh.... I was wondering what I could use to get rid of limescale.

Next extremely stupid Q lol, how exactly do I get the glass out and in of the viv without breaking it lol. Ive tried lifting etc, but its in so tight Im certain there is no way its coming out lol.


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

I use a thing called a microfire cloth, if you belive what is says on the back then its the best thing since slice bread. But they realy are very good at getting marks and streaks off you just spray on some plain water no chemicals. My gf also swears by vinegar and newspaper, or you can try one of the many glas cleaning products on the market. As for taking the glass you pushing it right into the top tunner then pulling the bottom towards you should usualy do the job. How did you get the glass in, in the first place? If you cant get it out y ou will have to clean it in situe.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i agree micro fibre cloths are great, they even sell versions for your face and they require no cleaners just water. i sound like an advert :lol2: but i was impressed by them and that rarely happens to me when it comes to cleaning products.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

to get the glass in mine i had to kinda lift the top a bit, then slotted the glass up. i clean my glass where it is too much of a pain in the ass the take it out every time.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

There are special white vinegar glass cleaners that dont smell at all!
I get mine from the £ shop and hardly ever use a bottle a year!


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Natalie09 said:


> You can just use the cleaner you use for the viv. I use Beaclean and I use it on the windows too it works really well.


 

ditto :2thumb:


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

I just use soapy water on a dishcloth and then wipe off with a cotton tea towel,no smears,no smell and the glass comes up a treat.


----------



## tkapoutsis (Aug 11, 2008)

There are many ways of doing this but the best and cheapest is to wet the glass with water and use some screwed up newspaper.

as the newspaper conatains vinegar that does not leave a smell, it works a real treat


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

I use beaclean which is great on glass, just use kitchen roll to wipe it when it is still wet. Comes up gleaming.:no1:


----------



## DaveyB (Sep 22, 2008)

Back in the day I used to be a hairdresser. Now we all know that to train to be a hairdresser, you have to bloody scrub a salon day in day out and not much else. To clean the mirrors, which is a horrible job when they are ridiculous sizes and need to be done everyday, we used newspaper and water. Just plain water. Now, I know I've said mirrors, but mirrors and glass - same thing. That truly is the best way to clean glass and mirrors and it doesn't leave any streaks nor is it harmful to any of your animals.

If you don't believe me, just try it tonight to test it. Squirt the surface with water and then wipe it with screwed up newspaper. Everyone has newspaper so it's cost effective too......


----------



## DaveyB (Sep 22, 2008)

tkapoutsis said:


> There are many ways of doing this but the best and cheapest is to wet the glass with water and use some screwed up newspaper.
> 
> as the newspaper conatains vinegar that does not leave a smell, it works a real treat


 
Damn! I never read any replies and you beat me to it.......
It is the best way though and beats any glass cleaner on the market.


----------



## tkapoutsis (Aug 11, 2008)

Quite funny really you should mention being a hairdesser. 
My wife was too & thats how I know the newspaper trick :lol2:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> i agree micro fibre cloths are great, they even sell versions for your face and they require no cleaners just water. i sound like an advert :lol2: but i was impressed by them and that rarely happens to me when it comes to cleaning products.


Yupp got mine from Lakeland prob cheaper elsewhere. but no chemicals involved. got one set for the vivs  and one for me


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

jonnyjr said:


> *How did you get the glass in, in the first place?* If you cant get it out y ou will have to clean it in situe.


I didnt lol, it came with it in and with limescale over it as it was 2nd hand. Guess this is gonna involve me laying in the viv scrubbing the glass again lol.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> I didnt lol, it came with it in and with limescale over it as it was 2nd hand. Guess this is gonna involve me laying in the viv scrubbing the glass again lol.


If there's nothing in the viv give the glass a good swabbing with the vinegar and polish it with your cloth of choice. Then wipe over with microfibre cloth at regular intervals.

Vinegar is great for getting rid of water marks on glass.


----------

